# A gathering of idiots talking about dogs



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

http://www.godlikeproductions.com/forum1/message812150/pg1


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

That's the sort of "My winkie is bigger then your winkie" stuff we hope to avoid on the WDF.
Doesn't always work though! To many children!
I'd prefer to just sit in a lotus position and wish peace on the dog! :twisted:


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

I love this one.... LOL...

*Re: How to deal with an attack of a potentially lethal dog breed*Quote
With calmness. Try to calm the dog with your spirit. Attacking will only make it worse and if you kill it with a gun or something....well then you never get to utilize a more evolved and advanced part of you. Calmness is the key. Create the atmosphere of it. The dog will feel it.




Hmm... And I'm still wondering about this part.... "...well then you never get to utilize a more evolved and advanced part of you."


----------



## Paul Fox (May 25, 2009)

I lol’d at this post…


“however the only reasonable way to let the dog go, I have seen, is to stick something in its rectum.”

“Whether it be a stick or your fist, it induces great pain and the dog lets go.
Laugh all you wish, but it is the only thing know to get these dogs to let go of their prey”.
 =D>


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Yup, a lot of dog knowledgable people there! #-o :lol:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Paul Fox said:


> I lol’d at this post…
> 
> 
> “however the only reasonable way to let the dog go, I have seen, is to stick something in its rectum.”
> ...


When I read that one I figured the whole thing has got to be a goof, I mean no one would actually seriously believe that would they?


----------



## Paul Fox (May 25, 2009)

susan tuck said:


> When I read that one I figured the whole thing has got to be a goof, I mean no one would actually seriously believe that would they?


I hear ya but when I read this...

"Laugh all you wish, but it is the only thing know to get these dogs to let go of their prey”.

I think they were being "serious" :-D

ETA..."however the only reasonable way"

Reasonable????


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I nearly stopped reading when one woman (?) told me to not be afraid and, if this fails, break its neck=D> 

She then went on in a later posting to applaud the method of shoving a pole up its rectum...... I'd like to shove a pole up her rectum :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

That was good!


----------



## Alex Corral (Jul 10, 2007)

Lol. Chris, how the hell did you find that crazy forum.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

If a rottie is biting someone in the throat and they somehow manage to stick a pole up his ass would this be considered the ultimate "reach around"?:-k :-k :-k


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Ha ha!

We left the club house one night and the outside light had already extinguished when I was "attacked" from behind by my colleague's Rotti. I knew the dog but he had his paws on my shoulder and was growling softly into my neck. I walked towards where I thought his owner was and at some point or other he and the others realised what was happening and Edgar called his dog off. His comments about females coming to the club at certain times of the month were "below the belt" and I told him so. Now how could I have put the "effiing pole" up the dog's arse?

Wondering??


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Never mind the dog, stick a pole up the ass of the guy who made those stupid comments!!!!!


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Alex Corral said:


> Lol. Chris, how the hell did you find that crazy forum.


I came across that forum a couple of years ago during a google search on the Moon Hoax. It never occured to me that it was questioned whether or not we put a man on the moon. Now every once in a while I check in to see what lunacy is abound. That place always makes me feel normal.

Its interesting that you can post anonymously so there are always a horde of sometimes entertaining trolls and keyboard commandos.


----------



## Alex Corral (Jul 10, 2007)

Ah! The moon. That explains everything. There is probably a lot of pole stuffing there.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Never mind the dog, stick a pole up the ass of the guy who made those stupid comments!!!!!


Susan,
You probably would believe it (but many wouldn't) of how many times I'd like to do this to the male fraternity of various dog clubs.

Some I've caught verbally, others I'm waiting out for:evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I just checked that thread again. Who is over there bustin' chops? That's funny shit! I'm waiting for Jeff to join in with his particular style of telling them they are idiots.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> She then went on in a later posting to applaud the method of shoving a pole up its rectum...... I'd like to shove a pole up her rectum :lol: :lol: :lol:



Wrecked 'em ?? .. It damned near killed him!


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> I just checked that thread again. Who is over there bustin' chops? That's funny shit! I'm waiting for Jeff to join in with his particular style of telling them they are idiots.


I think a few from here are over there funnin' with the gathering of idiots. :-\"


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Geoff Empey said:


> Wrecked 'em ?? .. It damned near killed him!


BAHAHAHAH :lol: AHAHHAHA!!!!! Damn.........your pretty quick, aren't you?


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

> But i looked at her with a calm continence




Does this mean that she didn't pee her pants?


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

Oh DARN! I went to the site and it said my IP was banned from entering because they have had too many stalkers. Guess they can't handle the WTFs and criticisms. Figures.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Paul Fox said:


> I lol’d at this post…
> 
> 
> “however the only reasonable way to let the dog go, I have seen, is to stick something in its rectum.”
> ...


Wow sounds like he has witnesses this maneuver and it works like a charm.
Howard's got some more ammunition on outing them street dogs hes training might have to do a bit of trimming on the Bouv's maybe like a reverse landing strip clip sort of thang


----------



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> If a rottie is biting someone in the throat and they somehow manage to stick a pole up his ass would this be considered the ultimate "reach around"?:-k :-k :-k


German (Rottie)

Hunde- erotische Erstickungsreichweite um Stockjob 

From the English.

Canine Erotic asphyxiation reach around stick job
:lol:


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> If a rottie is biting someone in the throat and they somehow manage to stick a pole up his ass would this be considered the ultimate "reach around"?:-k :-k :-k


roflmao Sue =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

One more
"I have taken on dogs without the scratch pants or sleeve (the big suit, as a moran would say). And I don't usually catch "point and bite" dogs. I work primarily with Filas, from both ends of the lead. They are not trained to attack a decoy, they go for the first ****er around that isn't family or looks like he is going to be trouble.
It's a far cry from working a K9 dog.
It's about _ojeriza_, a trait unique to one breed.
How about I throw you a bone- yeah, I'd shoot your bad ass boston terrier if it tried to terrorize my filas.
See vicious little dog terrorize full grown fila:"


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote;
"Wether it be a stick or your fist"    :-&
:-k Just how big ARE these killer dogs??
I will say that I saw a couple of show dogs (Kerry Blues) get in a fight in the ring and some guy walked in, assessed the situation and stuck his finger up the ass of the dog that had the best grip. 
It worked and the guy seem pretty proud of himself as he walked out of the ring holding his "weapon" proudly in the air.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

so what is the real answer? How do you defend against a dog that is going to bite?

I'm assume if it's just a pet it's going to be mostly fluff and it might nip at my shoes if at all. Most pets should be able to be run off with just raising your voice. At least this is what I have done in the past with stray dogs running up to me and a dog on lead.

With a real biting dog I think I would be fukt unless I could get my arm down its throat, stick my fist in his ass or gouge out his eyes before he bit me.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

The greatest part is that so many of them seem to have personal experience with this deadly-dog situation!


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> ...gouge out his eyes before he bit me.


With bare hands, I don't think this would be as easy as it sounds. My most horrifying memory of the last bitch fight at my house was seeing one latched onto the other's face, with the entire top canine sunk into her eye socket. I thought for sure now I have a one-eye dog... But NO! After I separated them, there wasn't even any bleeding. The entire eyeball rolls back into the socket, out of harm's way. Up untill that time I never realised why it does that...


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Just like S& M said:
"Try to calm the dog with your spirit. Attacking will only make it worse and if you kill it with a gun or something....well then you never get to utilize a more evolved and advanced part of you. Calmness is the key. Create the atmosphere of it. The dog will feel it."

And if that doesn't work shove a stick up his ass.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Just like S& M said:
> "Try to calm the dog with your spirit. Attacking will only make it worse and if you kill it with a gun or something....well then you never get to utilize a more evolved and advanced part of you. Calmness is the key. Create the atmosphere of it. The dog will feel it."
> 
> And if that doesn't work shove a stick up his ass.


 
And mr. "calm the dog with your spirit" goes by the handle S&M ????? 
Does not compute Will Robinson!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I read some of it, and skipped a few pages and read some more, it is not somewhere that reason is going to work. I have worked with enough dogs to know that 99.9% need some sort of reason to be doing any biting, and it usually is a fear thing, not a death grip on your neck thing.

I read the post where supposedly a woman snapped her GSD's neck after a tumor induced rage caused the dog to go wonky.

Really ?? Really ?? THat is just silly.

I don't like to go where people can post anon too often. I always post my name, and it is amazing the lengths people have went to with their threats to me. I wondered about how they found my cell number. After so many did, I would just post it. Who cares at that point ??

However, anyone stupid enough to believe most of what is written there is too much for me. I had one person actually look me up one time after a huge fit he had about what I was saying. Not sure what he said was what he had planned to say. I guess he was thinking I would do something other than laugh.

I told him I would buy him supper, and we could talk about theory while we were eating. He declined, but we did sit on the porch and talk dogs for a couple of hours. Really not sure what was going through his head that day.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

They forgot to mention the nerve that is on a dogs front leg, about an inch down from the elbow. Wack that real good and they come off. I have seen the butt trick, really shocked when it worked.:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> They forgot to mention the nerve that is on a dogs front leg, about an inch down from the elbow. Wack that real good and they come off. I have seen the butt trick, really shocked when it worked.:lol: :lol: :lol:


No surprise your no stranger to butt tricks


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I read some of it, and skipped a few pages and read some more, it is not somewhere that reason is going to work. I have worked with enough dogs to know that 99.9% need some sort of reason to be doing any biting, and it usually is a fear thing, not a death grip on your neck thing.
> 
> I read the post where supposedly a woman snapped her GSD's neck after a tumor induced rage caused the dog to go wonky.
> 
> ...


Hey Jeff,
I just can't believe that you went to one of those other silly forums and posted something that would offend and even upset one the people on there. You seem so easy to get along with on this forum. :wink: 
I was forwarded a post from that Godlike productions board last year. I will see if I can find it, but it was really funny because it was talking about a Dutch Shepherd puppy that one of the guys had just bought from me apparantly (I still have no idea who the person really is) but the post said the father to his puppy was Arko, and the mother was Endor. LOL It had a description of Arko and Endor that had been cut and posted from my website, the only change was they made Endor a female.... I was really floored when I read that.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Mike, surely you're not suggesting someone lied on a dog forum????? Why that's unthinkable.

DFrost


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: No surprise your no stranger to butt tricks.

Managed to keep away from you all these years.

I saw a 16 month old Endor pup, I thought it was him for a second. The dog is insane to bite. SO nice to see. I have been working another pup from him, and the guy is saying they are just late bloomers. 

I was hoping to see him, er her, whatever who cares. LOL He is in Mexico, I missed him by a bit.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: No surprise your no stranger to butt tricks.
> 
> Managed to keep away from you all these years.
> 
> ...


I just sold an older Endor son to a guy in San Antonio in April, a very nice little dog with a very nice grip on the suit. He looks just like a smaller version of Endor.
Every Endor puppy that I raised here matured very late compared to the average malinois. I have a nice litter of Endor puppies here that are 5 weeks old and already showing much more drive than most Endor litters at 7 or 8 weeks, so of course it also depends on the mothers lines, in this case the mother is a Rudie Pegge daughter and Rudie lines mature much quicker.
My advise to anyone who has an Endor puppy is to be patient....sometimes you must be VERY patient and dont give up on the dog until it is over a year old. I have seen some that would not bite a rag at 8 months old and then go crazy for the work and by 10 months they were working well on a suit.
Actually the young Endor son in San Antonio would not bite anything until 8 months, would not even chase a ball, and now he works very good, and has good ball drive.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

The 4 month old didn't really want to bite at all when I first started working him. Interested in playing, but wouldn't bite down on the tug.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

This is what I see in nearly all Endor puppies.......
Very good nerves
Very full grips, but not hard at all, actually very soft bites, but always full
Pretty low prey drive
Easy barkers
Good possesiveness for objects
Good size
Somewhat lazy
Very clean in the kennel and crate

This is what I see in Endor offspring after about 11-12 months of age........
Very good nerves
Very full and hard grips, pushing in the suit always, never pulling away or thrashing around
Never growly on the grip
High prey drive
Easy barkers
Extremely possesive of any object
Good size
Pretty active
Somewhat dirty in the crate or kennel


Tell me if I am right about the Endor pup you have there near you, does this describe him as a puppy and now??


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I am dealing with the puppy, he is now 6 months, and you are pretty much right on. Doesn't really hold on to the tug, but is playing the game and leaping up and falling on his back like an idiot. The 16 month old is being rehabbed after biting his handler, and will be sold again, I only saw him that once so far.

Don't know about the kennel stuff. But you are describing them both real well personality wise.


----------

